# toilet vent problem?



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Seen this many times and most of the time the tank fill valve is the problem, with in not working right, it can cause problems with the operations of the toilet, so replace the fill valve and see if that will solve this problem.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I've also had this problem when the drain (not the vent) is clogged. I'd start by snaking it. I'll bet somethings stuck in there.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Me too have similar problem before due to drain clogging... the issue can be resolve after clean up the clogging... but then will come back later on... the source of the crime is Builder use a cheap toilet which either have a small drain hole or bad design... I replace the toilet with "American Standard" then everything is so smooth and I dispose the plumb stick.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Odds of it being a 2nd floor mainline stoppage is slim, I stand by my solution, but if you really want to pull the upper floor toilet, run a cable, go for it. 

Your choice, what do I know?


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

How old is the toilet? 

Do all the jets work including the main one in the bottom of the bowl?

Have you checked to make sure there is not an object in the toilet trap?


----------



## docholaday (Jun 3, 2007)

The toilet is probably pretty old. It was in the place when I bought it. I recently remodled the bathroom and I checked the toilet drain when I had it off and it didn't seem to be clogged or have anything in there that would cause a flow restriction. I also recently replaced the flapper, so I don't believe that the valve would have anything to do with the bad drainage (i.e. the water fills to the correct level in the bowl). Sounds like maybe it's just a bad toilet design?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

When I had this problem, I ended up taking the toilet off the flange, and found a q-tip, perfectly wedged across the opening at the bottom of the toilet, where it met the flange. Plucked that out, and all was fine. 

I'd start by snaking the toilet trap and/or removing the toilet to make sure it's not obstructed.


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Seen this many times and most of the time the tank fill valve is the problem, with in not working right, it can cause problems with the operations of the toilet, so replace the fill valve and see if that will solve this problem.


How could the fill valve cause the water to rise up high in the bowl when flushed?

I can see it causing an issue with refilling the tank.


----------

